# Anonym surfen ???



## ExtremePlayer (4. Mai 2008)

Hey leute wollte euch fragen ob ich auch meine ip adresse verschwinden lassen kann oder verstecken, soo das mann nicht mehr herstellen kann, wer ich bin? Oder was ich für ein PC habe und und und...

So das ich in inet surfen kann ohne spuren zu hinterlassen!

Habt ihr da etwas? Programme anleitungen und so weiter. 


Danke 

mfg ExP


----------



## riedochs (4. Mai 2008)

mit Tor geht sowas


----------



## alkirk (4. Mai 2008)

Nutz einen Proxy server...einige Unis bieten sowas an.


----------



## Bladeox (4. Mai 2008)

Hol dir Steganos Anonym VPN. Dann hast su eine IP von Steganos

Mfg.Bladeox


----------



## Snade (5. Mai 2008)

Ja vpn-server verschlüsslung oder darkfox internetbrowser weis aber nich ob das funktioniert...


----------



## push@max (8. Mai 2008)

Der Nachteil von den ganzen Tools/Programmen ist, dass das Surfen und das downloaden sehr sehr langsam gehen.

Teilweise dauert es auch sehr lange, bis er mal endlich eine andere IP für dich gefunden hat, aber wenn er eine hat, konnte ich dann unter einer gefälschten IP surfen.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Mai 2008)

war da nicht irgendwas was das anonyme surfen (proxys/anonymisierungsdienste) per gesetz verboten hat (zum 1.1.08)?


----------



## kiwi (8. Mai 2008)

Von einem Verbot wüsste ich nicht 




Also folgendes kann man mal machen, fürn Anfang nicht schlecht:
TOR downloaden und installieren *Link*
Mit dem Programm wird es Dir ja möglich gemacht möglichst anonym über das TOR-Netzwerk zu surfen. Dazu muss man als Proxy 127.0.0.1 im Browser eintragen.
Torbutton Plugin für den Firefox downloaden und installieren *Link*
Durch das Plugin wird im Firefox unten rechts ein Button "erzeugt" mit dem man per einfachen Mausklick den Proxy deaktivieren bzw. aktivieren kann.
Das heißt 1 Klick und schwups ist auf 127.0.0.1 geschaltet, also "anonym" (oder halt eben Proxy aus und somit Internet ganz normal)
PeerGuardian downloaden und installieren *Link*
Das Programm filtert und blockiert IP-Adressen die aus dem Internet versuchen auf deinen PC zuzugreifen. Das kann z.B. bei P2P-Programmen der Fall sein, oder auch bei irgendwelchen Websites... Das geschieht über verschiedene Listen die man auswählen kann und die täglich aktualisiert werden.
Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein Oo
Reicht aus erstmal, das Inet ist dann eh langsam genug. Ich hab mir z.B. eine VM eingerichtet und dort PeerGuardian und Co. laufen. Wenn ich dann man anonym surfen oder irgendwas ausprobieren will, mach ich das über die virtuelle Maschine.


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Mai 2008)

kiwi schrieb:


> Von einem Verbot wüsste ich nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In wie fern frisst des Leistung oder kaum?


----------



## kiwi (9. Mai 2008)

Das mit den Leistungseinbußen geht auf normalen Rechnern eigentlich voll in Ordnung.

TOR verbraucht eigentlich kaum etwas.
Und seit dem es die neue Version von PeerGuardian (also v. 2) gibt frisst die auch recht wenig Ressourcen. Das sah in der Version 1 scheinbar ganz anders aus (hatte ich nie getestet, aber gelesen).

Arbeiten ist in der Sicht eigentlich ganz normal.

Die Internetgeschwindigkeit nimmt halt nur rapide ab 
Da dein Internetverkehr bei TOR nicht nur über einen Proxy geleitet wird, sondern über mehrere ist es doch recht langsam.
Wenn man nur PeerGuardian aktiviert hat, geht das eigentlich auch noch in Ordnung, ein bisschen langsamer wird es, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das voll OK. Schließlich wird jede IP auf ihre Sicherheit überprüft.

edit: Letztendlich bietet PeerGuardian auch erst Schutz nachdem eine IP als gefährlich eingestuft wurde, also ist man selbstverständlich NIE ganz geschützt. In PeerGuardian find ich aber schön, dass viele IPs Firmen zugeordnet wurden. So sieht man schnell wie viele Firmen im Internet versuchen an Informationen zu kommen etc...

Einfach mal ausprobieren würde ich sagen. Man kann es ganz leicht wieder deaktivieren / deinstallieren wenn es auf Ablehnung stößt


----------

